# My Broody Ideal 236



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

No your eyes are not deceiving you I have a broody Ideal 236 "Hippie Chick". None of my other one year olds have gone broody including my 2 BO's! Picked up hatching eggs from Little Wings yesterday who is a very nice man. Thanks Ken I didn't notice the extra couple of eggs you slipped into the carton until I got home. Would you believe little scrawny Hippie Chick has every one of those eggs tucked under her? Sooo excited here is a picture of my good mama!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep, she has that broody sit and stare at you look for sure. She looks good. What good timing on her part. 
I would like to hear if anyone else has had White Leghorns or Ideal 236s go broody. 

Lol I thought we might as well load her up with eggs and see what she can do. Fingers crossed. 

I really enjoyed the visit. I wish we would have had more time. I could talk chickens all day.  
I will have an extra 236 rooster (thanks Jim) soon so if you want a mate for your girl, you can have him.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Me too Ken. I will have to plan a trip earlier in the day. Oh you are so evil tempting me with a 236 roo! ;-)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're wanting more that might go broody, picking up the male from LW might be a very good idea. It might be possible to breed the broodiness back in to the breed hatching her eggs.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Robin so true! Might have to consider that!

Ken is Harry your profile picture?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I was typing that I was thinking about the logistics for accomplishing it. Might be worth finding out if there is a market for the breed and broodiness combination. Because, depending on your setup, it could get complicated and messy.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes it is. You can't tell I'm proud of him can you? He is pure Harry Shaffer line from Crystal Creek.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Robin I am very interested in hearing more of your thoughts. Complicated & messy how? My fenced run is generous & easy to section off to create pens. I do only have 2 Ideal 236 & the other one has shown no signs of broodiness.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Harry is the biggest rooster I have ever seen. So excited I might end up with a couple of Harry's!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Space, space and more space. After hatching the broody girl's peeps, you want to hang on to the females long enough to see if any show signs of broodiness. And some of the males.

I don't normally recommend breeding brother to sister but if any of the females shows signs of broodiness it might be necessary to lock in the broodiness by breeding the two together.

Or breed one of the male offspring back to the mother. This is where I'm not sure at all. Do any of the genetics of the male carry over to provide what is lacking in the breed to go broody? I really don't know.

See what I mean about space? You might need a lot more space than you currently have to be able to experiment. I had 12 pens in one coop to use and 8 in another and still ran out of space for breeding projects.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I see what you mean. You are much more knowledgeable about genetics than I am. My run has space for 10 more pens like the two in the picture. Not sure I want that many chickens tho lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does get to be mind boggling when working on a breeding program. When I got out I was pretty well fried. 

It didn't help that I had this thing for proving or disproving long held beliefs among old time breeders. I was able to debunk or question some and some were completely true. Of course that meant taking up additional space.

Don't bother asking me about the alphabet thing in genetics, while I get it, I can't speak it. I'm very visual so having someone talk alphabet alone just causes me to ignore them. Show me that A equals B and its locked in. 

Who knows, maybe just having her hatch some of her own will give you more. You're girl is probably one in a million.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So I went outside to check on Hippie Chick & 2 of the BCM eggs were outside the nest & one of the BO's was sitting on them in the litter. But she didn't stay so I put them back under Hippie Chick. I know there are certain times to turn & such so are the eggs still viable? Any advise regarding egg handling would be appreciated. Oh & I wonder why the 2 eggs were outside the nest basket?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

15 eggs may be too many for her. Or she might be prejudice. She might have thought they were French BCM and kicked em out of the nest. Lol
If she keeps doing it you might have to reduce the amount of eggs she is on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What LW said. Fifteen is a lot, even for a large fowl.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok hehe! Just checked her again & she is sitting on all if them. Maybe the BO stole them from her. ;-)


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it normal for another chicken to share the duties? When Hippie Chick left the nest for water & a dust bath one of my SLW got on the eggs. Will there be a tussle when Hippie Chick want back on?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Awww shoot now there are no chickens on the eggs. How long can they stay off without consequence to the eggs?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have had two hens go broody at the same time and steal eggs from each other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you've got a day in the 90's they can be off quite a while. My Guineas used to leave the nest all day when temps were 95 or more. 

If she goes back you might have to do something to prevent others from disturbing her.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

It is mid 80's here. How long do I have before I need to run out & buy an incubator?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem is, you don't know for sure that she will go back to the nest. So, I guess my answer is, either get over to LW's and pop those babies in his bator or go buy one for yourself. 

Silkies are known to be the chicken that goes broody just by looking at her. I have seen a first timer be disturbed too much completely abandon her nest. Most will tell others in no uncertain terms that getting too close is a mistake.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So Hippie Chick hatched 4 of 6 Ameraucana [sp?] eggs yesterday. They are precious! This morning she was off the nest with the chicks and had not returned after a couple of hours. So I moved the remaining 2 eggs to the inc. Is that the right thing to do? Or, does she know somehow that they are not viable and I should just discard them? I also took the remains of the hatched eggs out - is that ok?

The lady at the local feed store is insisting that I must feed the chicks MEDICATED chick starter. Last year when I got my original flock (day old mixed from Ideal Poultry) I read up on medicated vs non-medicated and chose to go with non-medicated. She said since these new babies are being raised by their momma outdoors I should go with medicated. I would love to hear your thoughts and experiences about this.

I still have 6 eggs in the inc (plus the 2 which were in the nest). There is only 1 pipped and just starting to zip. The peeping woke me up at 7:00 this morning (loved it lol) but now the little thing is really quiet and not making any more progress. Is it too soon for me to be concerned? Should I intervene? Thanks in advance for any advice! Becky


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> So Hippie Chick hatched 4 of 6 Ameraucana [sp?] eggs yesterday. They are precious! This morning she was off the nest with the chicks and had not returned after a couple of hours. So I moved the remaining 2 eggs to the inc. Is that the right thing to do? Or, does she know somehow that they are not viable and I should just discard them? I also took the remains of the hatched eggs out - is that ok?
> 
> The lady at the local feed store is insisting that I must feed the chicks MEDICATED chick starter. Last year when I got my original flock (day old mixed from Ideal Poultry) I read up on medicated vs non-medicated and chose to go with non-medicated. She said since these new babies are being raised by their momma outdoors I should go with medicated. I would love to hear your thoughts and experiences about this.
> 
> I still have 6 eggs in the inc (plus the 2 which were in the nest). There is only 1 pipped and just starting to zip. The peeping woke me up at 7:00 this morning (loved it lol) but now the little thing is really quiet and not making any more progress. Is it too soon for me to be concerned? Should I intervene? Thanks in advance for any advice! Becky


Yes, its very possible she knows the two eggs are not viable. Have you candled? I would highly suggest you do that because if they are partially developed and died you could have a mess on your hands.

Its fine to clean up the nest. She may or may not return to the nest to brood her chicks.

The medicated versus non is not a one answer is the right one type of question. Some years ago I kept reading about cocci in chicks on medicated feed. I quit the medicated and kept Corrid on hand, just in case. I never needed it. But a friend just lost one and had several others develop an over abundance of cocci.

Hatching is hard work. Its not uncommon for a newly hatched chick to fall out for hours as it rebuilds its energy.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I did not candle them I was so anxious to get the eggs warm again I didn't think about it. I was concerned about opening up the inc to put them in but decided to do it anyway. Just heard a few peeps yay! Anyway, do you suggest I open the inc again to remove the eggs so I can candle them? I have been told and have read how important humidity is. Currently it is 72% temp is 99.5 degrees.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have pips, I wouldn't open it. 
Congrats on the hatch. So glad you got some Lavs.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> If you have pips, I wouldn't open it.
> Congrats on the hatch. So glad you got some Lavs.


Thanks Ken as you can imagine we are so excited. If none of the BCM hatch I may be back for more of those.

How can I tell which are #1's (Harry) and which are #4 (Black Roo)? Hippie Chick did hatch 3 #1's and 1 #4. I couldn't tell which chick came from which egg.

I am sure hoping for a roo somewhere in the mix. I may try to determine sex by pin feathers after I read up on it. Sooo curious about that!

Thanks for all your help Ken!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Thanks Ken as you can imagine we are so excited. If none of the BCM hatch I may be back for more of those.
> 
> How can I tell which are #1's (Harry) and which are #4 (Black Roo)? Hippie Chick did hatch 3 #1's and 1 #4. I couldn't tell which chick came from which egg.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome. I hope they hatch. If not I will replace them, no charge.

You won't be able to tell the difference in the two pens. They should look identical.

I don't think pin feather sexing will work. 
You should be able to tell by tail feathers (on the AMs) when they start coming in. Longer feathers are female, stumpy butts are male.
Also the three rows of peas for male rule usually works.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GratefulGirl said:


> Thanks Ken as you can imagine we are so excited. If none of the BCM hatch I may be back for more of those.
> 
> How can I tell which are #1's (Harry) and which are #4 (Black Roo)? Hippie Chick did hatch 3 #1's and 1 #4. I couldn't tell which chick came from which egg.
> 
> ...


If ya end up needing any Roos of another gene pool, I just hatched out a few lines of BCM and will have some Roos. One line is cottage hill, they are 4 weeks old already, the other line is a cross of Bev Davis and Wade Jeane lines. All cam from nice and dark eggs. I did just get one to hatch from LW s eggs, those marans just have a harder time hatching, from my experience with incubator or hen hatched. I am just a short drive south of LW. Of course, he may have some young Roos for ya as well.

Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Jim said:


> If ya end up needing any Roos of another gene pool, I just hatched out a few lines of BCM and will have some Roos. One line is cottage hill, they are 4 weeks old already, the other line is a cross of Bev Davis and Wade Jeane lines. All cam from nice and dark eggs. I did just get one to hatch from LW s eggs, those marans just have a harder time hatching, from my experience with incubator or hen hatched. I am just a short drive south of LW. Of course, he may have some young Roos for ya as well.
> 
> Jim


 I'm in the market for a nice BCM rooster if you end up with extras.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I know there are at least two cottage hill that are going on 5 or 6 weeks old, then the bev/wade cross will be showing soon. Not sure how old you are wanting though. Here is a pic of the eggs I hatched the bev/wade crosses out of, they were actually darker than the pic shows.








Jim


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> Your very welcome. I hope they hatch. If not I will replace them, no charge.
> 
> You won't be able to tell the difference in the two pens. They should look identical.
> 
> ...


Oh I assumed the opposite lol! I posted a video on FB and tagged you in it. First free range for the babies! Harry done good!

Three rows of peas?

Next time Hippie Chick goes broody I will get some BCM from you. Do you come across Lav Orps?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> If ya end up needing any Roos of another gene pool, I just hatched out a few lines of BCM and will have some Roos. One line is cottage hill, they are 4 weeks old already, the other line is a cross of Bev Davis and Wade Jeane lines. All cam from nice and dark eggs. I did just get one to hatch from LW s eggs, those marans just have a harder time hatching, from my experience with incubator or hen hatched. I am just a short drive south of LW. Of course, he may have some young Roos for ya as well.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim I will keep that in mind! Becky


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I think Jim has Lav Orps. 

I saw the video. Very nice looking chicks. You and Hippie Chick did a great job! 

Thanks again for helping with the Tex Blue Bells.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have lavs, just getting my first round into lockdown now after adding black back in. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That sounds weird but its what you have to do with Lavenders. Going back to Black helps with feather quality. With Ameraucanas, it helps with body type also because Blacks have been around longer.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> That sounds weird but its what you have to do with Lavenders. Going back to Black helps with feather quality. With Ameraucanas, it helps with body type also because Blacks have been around longer.


I will take your word for it lol!!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Grateful girl I think you won the give away prize. You have to respond soon.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Well shoot I sent 2 pm to the administrator. Both were responded to this morning so hopefully that will do the trick! Thanks for watching out for me!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GG. Glad ya got it in time!


Jim


----------

